# Yesterday's vis



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sucked. 

Oops barge- vis- zero ft. from the bottom up ten ft. Vis in the column- 5ft. 


Water was comfortable in a 5mil.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I went also yesterday Monday and found vis the same, non existant. River Water coming down the Miss and tom Bigbee plus the rain. gonna be a bleak spring this year for Diving.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sealark, that's exactly what I said when I got back on the boat. Damn rain. 

If you're going, go south and deep.


----------

